

Ask HN: Site to find developers / programmers? - ninjastar99

There was a site I remember seeing a few weeks ago that was very spiffy - allowing designers to find developers and vice versa. It was a slick site, but I seem to have forgotten the name. It wasn't one of those standards ones - not eLance or anything. Any ideas? Help!
======
sharksandwich
Build it with me? <http://builditwith.me/>

~~~
ninjastar99
You got it! Thank you! Thank you!

